# New Florida Law



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Copied from "Auction Arms News Flash" of Sept. 10, 2011

September 6, 2011

Local officials "bed-wetting" over Florida preemption gun law
(GunAuction.com) -- The state of Florida is going after a gang of gun outlaws by threatening them with $5,000 fines, firings and lawsuits. So who's in the gang? City councils and county commissions are now scrambling to rewrite local gun laws, because they're staring down the barrel at fines, firings and lawsuits because of a new state law, set to take effect Oct. 1.

The new state law allows judgments of up to $100,000 against local governments that enforce local gun laws. And, in an unusual move, the state law also says local officials could be fired and fined $5,000, with no representation from the city or county attorney.

Conn said city officials at first reacted with "a level of disbelief" as they realized their governments could be penalized and "you're going to be held personally liable as well."

State Rep. Matt Gaetz, R-Fort Walton Beach, who sponsored the law, said "There's been plenty of hand-wringing and bed-wetting from local government."

But he said something needed to be done to prevent them from "willfully" violating state law. He pointed to the city of South Miami, which passed an ordinance requiring trigger locks.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I'll be a son of a b*tch. Unless I read this wrong...this looks like a "good" gun law. Felt chilly today...Hell just froze over.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

County and city government here are in the process of repealing any ordinances they have on the books related to guns. This is due to the the new state law. I don't know what may be on the books but it doesn't seem to be any problem with the local government to get rid of what they may have. 
The only thing I can think of in recent years is the local PD got a small grant and provided gun locks free of charge to anyone who wanted one. Took them a long time to get rid of the supply, if they ever did..................


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

It is good, Florida law would state something and the local government would write there own laws usually different then what the state said. Now they have to all be the same and if not, the state will fine each local government that is in violation. 

Example:

If the state allowed concealed carry in cars, and a county or city had there own laws saying you couldn't, the local government or city would now be in violation of the state law and would be fined. 

Ted


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That is awesome, one of the best laws ever!!:thumbup:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Things such as LONGER wait times for handguns and ANY wait period with long guns such as the miami-dade laws are now ILLEGAL!!!

This also prevents future rules in local government.

One thing that has been considered by MANY jurisdictions is to have local "minimum age" for handguns (and possibly long guns too)... Some cities and counties have been trying for 21 as a minimum age for handgun ownership.

Thankfully... this law passed!

Brent


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

So what laws that are active in our cities (pensacola, pace, milton) are going to be repealed? Is requiring a carry permit for a pistol in blackwater a state or city law?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Before this law was enacted there was no penalties toward violating Florida's preemption statute. This law adds teeth to that law by providing real penalties toward violations of the preemption statute. Many cities in the state passed backhand ways of trying to prohibit people from using their firearms with things such as noise ordinances. It also clears out outdated ordinances such as Miami's moot and unenforced ordinance mandating that only those who have a permit issued by the Miami police chief may carry in Miami.


----------

